# Old image - how to make it usable for screen printing



## colleenm234 (Feb 16, 2016)

http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Colleenm234/media/Black%20Ice.jpg.html]http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k612/Colleenm234/Black%20Ice.jpg[/URL]

What's the best way to print the image of the hockey player? It would be fine if it were black print on a white shirt, but unfortunately all my attempts have made the hockey player look demonic when he's in white ink. We use plastisol spot color. Thank you!


----------



## colleenm234 (Feb 16, 2016)

Apparently the link won't work either-

http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k612/Colleenm234/Black%20Ice.jpg

Attempt 2


----------



## colleenm234 (Feb 16, 2016)

Black Ice.jpg Photo by Colleenm234 | Photobucket

And third try lol - this link works :]


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I cannot see the attachment, but from the sounds of it your artwork is wrong. Your positive is for blk ink on white garment so when you print white ink on dark garment of course it isnt going to look the same because it wasnt designed to print that way. Try posting artwork once again if possible and maybe someone can help out.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

broken link for me...


----------



## colleenm234 (Feb 16, 2016)

Try this link : Black Ice.jpg Photo by Colleenm234 | Photobucket


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Better.
You are printing two colours, the white being an inversion of the picture as you would normally see it.
The red needs an underbase, but you can probably include that in your white plate. You need to reduce it by a couple of points so that it doesn't show.
55lpi on a 90T or 110T mesh.


----------



## colleenm234 (Feb 16, 2016)

PositiveDave said:


> Better.
> You are printing two colours, the white being an inversion of the picture as you would normally see it.
> The red needs an underbase, but you can probably include that in your white plate. You need to reduce it by a couple of points so that it doesn't show.
> 55lpi on a 90T or 110T mesh.


Thanks Dave :] How do you do the inversion of the image? I've tried inverting it in Photoshop and this is what I get (after bitmapping it) :T Screen Shot 2016-02-23 at 10.19.15 AM.png Photo by Colleenm234 | Photobucket
I'm sure this is a rookie mistake, but I'd love it to just be what is black is the black of the shirt and the rest of the white tonal changes in the photo is white. Thanks again


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

You said black print on a white shirt of the hockey player

You need good resolution image, if image is flatten, then manually trace the contour of the player, done.


----------



## colleenm234 (Feb 16, 2016)

After a few experiments I was able to make the white imprint look decent. Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

hi there the best way to do this change the colour of the hockey or put some high resolution image so that the image will be clear


----------

